# Div automatisch so groß machen wie Inhalt



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Mai 2010)

Hi,
unter http://www.bueroexit.de/neues habe ich eine art Blog veröfentlicht. Hier wird jeder neu veröffentlichte Artikel in ein Div.article_row gepackt.
Nun habe ich einem Artikel noch eine Ul als Gallerie eingebaut, leider wird nun das Div nicht entsprechend vergrößert (laut Firebug), und es geht der Abstand zum nächsten Artikel verloren.
Wie bekomme ich den das Div so groß wie den Inhalt? Müßte das Div das nicht automatisch machen?

Grüße


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2010)

Hi,

hast du schon mal hier im CSS-Forum einen Blick in meinen "Sticky-Thread" geworfen? 


*Wichtig:* CSS - FAQ



Maik hat gesagt.:


> 6. Warum passt sich die Boxenhöhe nicht dem Inhalt an?


Nach dem unmittelbar umschliessenden DIV-Block der Gallerie muß das Floaten  abgebrochen werden, um wieder den normalen Textfluß im Dokument herzustellen.

```
<div class="article_column column1 cols1 clearfix">
```


```
.clearfix:after {
content:".";
display:block;
height:0;
font-size:0;
clear:both;
visibility:hidden;
}

.clearfix {display:inline-block;}

/* Hides from IE-mac \*/
* html .clearfix {height:1%;}
.clearfix {display:block;}
/* End hide from IE-mac */
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Mai 2010)

Ähm, Nein  :-(.


----------

